# Just picked up a couple schwinn cruisers



## 72runner (Apr 27, 2017)

so i just picked up a lot of bikes. Lotta junk but these two were in there! Red one has serial ov BV which i think is september 85? From my research this is the last year of usa made cruisers. Has usa studded balloon tires. Blue one is clearly marked taiwan. Still a nice bike tho! Anyone have any idea what they are worth? I know the  cruiser 5s are more collectible and valuable but how bout these single speeds? I just want them priced accordingly is all. Need to trade em or sell em for stingray stuff lol. Thanks guys


----------



## Oilit (Apr 27, 2017)

The first letter is the month, the second is the year, so by my calculation "BV" works out to February 1984. But you're right, the red one looks like it was built in Tennessee. That could be worth something to someone who knows the difference, but a lot of people don't realize Schwinn had bikes built in the U.S. after Chicago. It was news to me when I first read it (the Schwinn Bike Forum, I think). But if the Schwinn Balloon tires are in good shape, they're worth  something by themselves, and even the Giant-built Schwinns are good riders, and I believe the mid- '80's Taiwan bikes were all from Giant. Condition will be important, but it looks like both of these are in good shape


----------



## 72runner (Apr 27, 2017)

Intersting. Ya tires are pretty decent. Rear has a little less tread but no cracks!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 19, 2018)

Did you ever see these bikes?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 19, 2018)

Did you ever sell these bikes?


----------

